# Biggest Flounder of 2017 - Just in time for Spring Break



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*Biggest Flounder of 2017 - Just in time for Spring Break*

The last couple nights have been ideal for gigging, with light winds, slightly high tides, and lots of clear water. The spring flounder run is slowing down, as most of the larger spawning fish have returned to the bays, and are now holding near traditional summer haunts. Fish population numbers are looking very good this year, and should continue to build through April, as the last of the spawning fish return to the back bays.

*3/8/2017*
I had the Ed F. group of 3 onboard tonight. Conditions were nice, with East wind at 10mph and high tide levels. We found the fish fast tonight over hard sand and oyster bottom. The water clarity was very good, and most fish were easy to spot from a distance. We ended with a 15 flounder limit plus 3 sheepshead by 8:15pm (1 hour and 15 minutes of gigging).

*3/9/2017*
I had the Danny C. group of 4 onboard tonight, including his 8 and 11 year old grandsons who did most of the gigging tonight. Conditions were nice, with SE wind at 5mph, normal tide levels, and patchy light rain. Water clarity was exceptional tonight, with most fish very easy to see, even when they were buried in sand or in 3-4' of water. We got on the fish fast again tonight, finding most holding in deeper water on hard sand bottom. We ended with a 20 flounder limit plus 1 sheepshead by 8:45pm (1 hour 45 minutes of gigging). We gigged the biggest flounder yet for 2017 tonight, at 26" and weighing 6 1/2 pounds.

*Upcoming open dates:*
*March: 16, 19-23, 26-29*

I also do "late trips" on request, and this is the best way to get a trip in on short notice when I am already booked. If your looking for a trip during Spring Break, I have lots of late trip opportunities still available.

Visit my Facebook page for daily reports and pictures.

Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, Texas
Flounder Gigging Trips
361-229-6053
www.nightstalkerguideservice.com


----------



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*High winds and rain = No problem*

*3/10/2017*
I had the Mike F. group of 2 onboard tonight. Conditions were bad, with East wind at 20-25mph and steady rain with occasional heavy downpours. After a rough boat ride out, we managed to find some very clear water over hard sand and shell bottom. Luckily, the fish were there, and easy to see, even with constant wind ripples and ripples from the pouring rain. We ended with a 10 flounder limit by 8:15pm (1 hour 15 minutes of gigging).

*Upcoming open dates:
March: 19-23, 26-29*

I also do "late trips" on request, and this is the best way to get a trip in on short notice when I am already booked. If your looking for a trip during Spring Break, I have lots of late trip opportunities still available.

Visit my Facebook page for daily reports and pictures.

Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, Texas
Flounder Gigging Trips
361-229-6053
www.nightstalkerguideservice.com


----------

